# Malinois Litter



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Does anyone know of a litter with pups ready to go now, or very soon? Must be a working quality pup (male) for French Ring and must be from a solid pedigree, with titles/working certificates and health testing. 

I have someone looking who is willing to wait until my next litter, but I told them it's probably all spoken for already, and I'd ask around to see what else is out there.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

what age range from 8 weeks to?


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Kadi, are you looking for stateside pups or can they be from overseas?

Blacknecks out of Sweden has nice pups...here is the current info on a soon to be litter:

*Pedigree for*
*litter A'T.*

*Malinois.*
*Breeding date: 29th December, 2007.*
*Will be born: 1st March, 2008.*
*Ready for delivery: 26th April, 2008. *


*BH DANESKJOLD GRIZZLY* 
(Hips AA & elbows 00)World Champion IPO 3 YAGUS VAN DE DUVETORRE
(World Champion in IPO 3, 2005. World Champion in IPO 3, 2003. Belgium Champion in IPO 3, 2003.)IPO 3 STONED VAN DE DUVETORRE 
(Belgium Champion in IPO 3.)Mondioring 3 ELGOS DU CHEMIN DES PLAINES
(2:nd place at the Mondioring world championship in 1992 & 1993, 3:rd 1994 & 1996, 5:th 1997.)PITAMIRA DE LA FERRONNIERIE DU HUYBERLANDF.Ring 3 AJAX DE MAT'KALOUCAUBANA DE L'ECHO DES GRANDES PLAINESIPO 3 VANDALEN'S EUREKA
SchH 3, IPO 3, KÖRUNG 3 ACHAN VOM GREIFENRING SchH 3 ORKAN VON LÖWENFELS SchH 3, IPO 3 COMTESSE VOM ROTEN FALKENDannish Working Champion, IPO 3, BHP 3 DANESKJOLD LUNA
F.Ring 3 IDOL IPO 3, BHP 3 SNAKE *Korad, Skh 1, LP 2, Lydnkl. 2 *
*SÖHOLM'S ABBY *
(MH-tested.)F.Ring 1 TACCO DU HAUT DE L'ARIZE 
(HD & AD u.a. Passed the Swedish police dog test.)F.Ring 3 SYBORG DU HAUT DE L'ARIZE 
F.Ring 3 LOUBARD DES LOUPS MUTINS
PAMREGLISSEF.Ring 3 JERCK DES LOUPS MUTINSISAPUCE DU BANC DES HERMELLES 
F.Ring 3 JIN'S II DES LOUPS MUTINS F.Ring 3 FAROUK DU CLOS SAINT RIAUMONT HEVA DES LOUPS MUTINS NESSY DU BANC DES HERMELLESF.Ring 3 HAGGLER DES LOUPS MUTINS LOLITA DU BANC DES HERMELLES

Also, Like a Hurricane Kennel has a breeding set for Aug 08. This is not to mention the few that are to be had in France and Belgium that I have heard about.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

8 weeks to probably 6-8 months. He might go older than that, he was originally looking for an older pup with some training (French Ring) already on it. Wants to trial, so isn't interested in someone elses washout.

Preferably stateside. He will import if he has to, but would rather work with someone in the US.


----------



## Felix Sunga (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Kadi,

I know of a couple of litters planned. Phillipe with those Conte d' Hoffman dogs has a couple litters that I think are going to be on the ground soon. 

I don't know the who's who in malinois breeding, but I do know a few of his dogs Vite, Arnold, BB and his bitches. These dogs have the hard character to excel in any sport.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks, I already found a puppy for the person. Well, I found them someone who was going to import them a puppy, but actually they decided to wait for my next litter. I'm also pretty careful who I recommend, since my name will be forever linked to the purchase, even if I wasn't the one who sold them the dog.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I wanted a malinois out of your Flip/Mac liiter so that I could carry it around in a louis vuitton murse and everyone could pet it and go what a cute chihuahua cross. lol do you think you will have any that willl suit my needs?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL Maybe if you carry it around in a wheelbarrow, I'm not sure if they make a purse, or even a backpack, that will be big enough to carry one of those monsters around in.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Is she small enough??????











People might not wanna pet her though:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lyka should have a little baloon over her head in the picture with Cujo saying "If I hear one more asshole say how cute they think I am........"


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

That was sort of an inside joke, today I took one of the sable female from my litter out to a park, they are 7 weeks. Her ears are already up and a lady came walking up with a dao some I scooped her up and she said oh wait a cute dog. The lady proceeded to tell me how she was on some AKC committe and very knowledgeable about dogs and that if I was interested she had a friend with a champion chihuahua we could breed her to if she had papers. I couldnt stop laughing.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Hehe, funny picture mike! Do not piss off Dutch women!!! :razz:




Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Is she small enough??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

